# How do you respond when someone asks: "What's wrong with you?"



## Socialanxiety11 (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm just curious of how some of you explain or try to explain what's happening when someone asks what's wrong with you. Sometimes I find myself tensing up of why I didn't do something that I know I can do. Especially when it comes to my dad, he always asks me what's wrong with me and how come I can't "do right". I just don't say anything.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

"Absolutely nothing, now go away"


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

"It's the fact that something's wrong with you thinking something's wrong with me."


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I usually just say nothing...but I guess it depends on how they say it and what they mean...


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Your face :b (jk). Just smile, think of how awesome you are, and say "nothing, nothing at all :teeth"

That's an ignorant question anyway (unless it's being asked out of genuine concern, not petty belittlement)


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

i just say "nothing "


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Maybe when he wants an answer he can ask a real question instead of taking his frustration out on you. I'm sorry if he causes you hurt. It is hard enough for most of us to be patient and understanding with ourselves without that kind of "help".


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

"Nothing. I'm just tired....*mumble*"
To which the person usually replies, "What?"


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

Smile and dont say anything.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

"Do you really want to know what's wrong with me? I'll tell you why...it's because I haven't taken a dump in 3 weeks, my girlfriend is cheating on me with a B.O.B., and I there's a ghost that's been following saying he wants to finger my prostate.."


----------



## boringboy (Aug 8, 2011)

Nothing, except that I'm insane.


----------



## kingedward (Oct 1, 2011)

"Nothing. Whats wrong with you dad?" :boogie


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

'Why, you jealous'?


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

Kathykook said:


> "Nothing. I'm just tired....*mumble*"
> To which the person usually replies, "What?"


Yup, spot on. That is exactly what happens.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

"Nothing" *looks opposite direction*


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

I haven't found anything yet.


----------



## CalonyctionDude (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm still trying to work that one out.


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

I usually just do some weird laugh and smile.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Usually if if someone asks me this out of the blue and I feel that I'm kind of out of it, like say at a social event, if I'm sticking to myself and someone asks me, I might just say "I'm not feeling too well, thinking i'm coming down with something" (haha common but good excuse).

If it's someone I kind of know, then I say nothing, what are you talking about.


----------



## Socialanxiety11 (Oct 3, 2011)

Kathykook said:


> "Nothing. I'm just tired....*mumble*"
> To which the person usually replies, "What?"


This happens to me to sometimes.


----------



## akt (Jun 21, 2011)

Kathykook said:


> "Nothing. I'm just tired....*mumble*"
> To which the person usually replies, "What?"


ha.. yeah. I'll have to remember some of these other come backs... but I'll probably just get the same reply from the other person :blank


----------



## pheonixrising (Sep 7, 2011)

I usually say "what isn't?" :blank


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

_*YOU!:sus*_
(But not really)​


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Nobody has ever asked me that before. But if they did, I think I would probably adopt the Jim approach:


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Mumble something they cant understand. Normally I dont know what Im trying to say either.


----------



## Miikser18 (Jul 12, 2011)

I've been asked that very rarely, because people don't care much about why I am acting like I sometimes do, e.g. when I am frustrated or sad.

My first reaction, especially when it is asked in an impatient manner, is that person is meaning to offend me, and I get mad and quickly respond "Nothing"

but if someone would ask it as in they were really caring about what's wrong with me, well it would be really heart moving and would make me shed a tear, then answer "Oh it's okay, it's just ..." and then voice bit of my problem in a neutral tone.

I went too much into details but it is a very high possibility of how I would react


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I just say I'm tired.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i try to be cool about it, like "what's wrong with me? EVERYTHING YOU COULD IMAGINE!" then start listing random things about myself that are unusual and gross.


----------



## BlueandYellow (Sep 20, 2011)

I usually just say... sorry I'm awkward around new people and people usually laugh and move on.


----------



## BloodyBeatnik (Oct 10, 2011)

If you're looking for a way to explain your struggle to your father have you tried showing him any articles/forums/websites online relating to it? Perhaps he's already aware though. I find my irrational reactions to suggestions of "going out for a meal" etc can leave my parents baffled even if I attempt explanation. I understand why though.


----------



## mgmg (Feb 16, 2016)

I think the people who ask this question have brain multifunctional disorders even gross diseases that resides in their brain (you know what I mean as God punishes those people who hurt others). Its very impolite question and they would have to have brain degenerative disesase to ask the question in the first place...


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

"Nothing", "Everything is fine" or I just don't respond at all. 
I really hate this question, although not as much as "why you don't talk?", "why are you so quiet?" etc.


----------

